# Happy Birthday kezlehan!



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 1, 2012)

I hope you have a wonderful day!


----------



## kezlehan (Jan 1, 2012)

Thank you so much! Is it bad to say I feel old now I'm 20!? 
Happy new year everyone!!!


----------



## Zhizara (Jan 1, 2012)

Happy Birthday, kezlehan!  Have a great day!


----------



## Josie1945 (Jan 1, 2012)

Happy Birthday Kezlehan, Hope it is a great one!

Josie


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 1, 2012)

Happy Birthday kid!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Stay outta the Local!


----------



## DaveSoMD (Jan 1, 2012)

Happy Birthday and Happy New Year


----------



## GB (Jan 1, 2012)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 1, 2012)

Happy Birthday.  Have a great day.


----------



## taxlady (Jan 1, 2012)

kezlehan said:


> Thank you so much! Is it bad to say I feel old now I'm 20!?
> Happy new year everyone!!!



 

It just makes you sound very, very young to most of us.

Have a very happy new year and a great birthday.


----------



## vitauta (Jan 1, 2012)

have a great b-day, kez.  go easy on that cider!!!


----------



## Chef Munky (Jan 1, 2012)

Happy Birthday!!!

Yes it is bad to feel old at 20. Come on over and I'll show you how to turn 20 right. I can get us sprung if we get caught. At my age we won't... 

Munky.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 1, 2012)

Happy birthday, Kezlehan!


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Jan 1, 2012)

Happy Belated Birthday!


----------



## kadesma (Jan 1, 2012)

Happy Birthday Kez. Have a great day.
kades


----------



## chopper (Jan 1, 2012)

Happy 20th!  I think you had better stop feeling old, because if you are old at 20, I must be old too, and that can't be!


----------



## kezlehan (Jan 1, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the birthday wishes! I took it easy on the cider! Met a friend from work for a few at the pub (5) then came home with the intention of cooking a bolognese. Instead, I told my mum I couldn't be bothered and bought them a takeaway (great start to the new year!). 
Had a really great day and hopefully today will be just as good. Going out for a bit with my mum, THEN I WILL cook that bolognese! 
Ok I'll try and stop feeling old :-D
Happy new year everyone and thanks again!


----------



## buckytom (Jan 2, 2012)

lol about feeling old. 

you reminded me of an old poem called "in the first third of your life". it talks about all of the life decisions you make in your 20's, or the first third of your life. your fame, your fortune, your wife.

happy birthday, kez. i hope for your birthday you make decisions that benefit you for a long and happy life.


----------

